# Temperature rise this morning - do I need to/any point in dtd tonight!?



## minime2009

Hi guys

Had my first temperature rise this morning. 

Bd last couple of nights which I hope is ok but just wondering of any point in going again tonight baby making wise? Once the temp shoots up that's it isn't it?

Any advice welcome!! Thanks xxx


----------



## morasmum

If i understand it correctly, the egg has been released, and it will be good for upto 24hrs. So one more for the road can't hurt!


----------



## minime2009

morasmum said:


> If i understand it correctly, the egg has been released, and it will be good for upto 24hrs. So one more for the road can't hurt!

Lol see i thought the door was shut once temp rise occurred! I won't get round to it until 9pm so probs a bit late but no harm
In trying. I get confused over when to
Do it once temp rises lol


----------



## morasmum

For what i have read, ovulation occurs at some point during the rise, some scientist believe is right before, others during. Once it is released the egg is good for 24-ish hours. So one more BD is worth the chance.
Baby dust to you


----------



## minime2009

morasmum said:


> For what i have read, ovulation occurs at some point during the rise, some scientist believe is right before, others during. Once it is released the egg is good for 24-ish hours. So one more BD is worth the chance.
> Baby dust to you

Thanks . Will give it
Another blast tonight ;-)


----------



## Zeri

Ovulation is what makes the temp rise, as far as I understand, because the egg releases progesterone, which is responsible for rising body temps after O. So once the temp rises it's likely that ovulation has already occurred. Tonight might be a bit late because apparently sperms need a good few hours in the reproductive tract to get ready to fertilize an egg (it's called sperm capacitation - I think it takes 6 hours), so if you do it late tonight it might be too late for the sperm to catch the eggy. But it can't hurt to give it one more go just in case, if you're up to it.


----------



## minime2009

Zeri said:


> Ovulation is what makes the temp rise, as far as I understand, because the egg releases progesterone, which is responsible for rising body temps after O. So once the temp rises it's likely that ovulation has already occurred. Tonight might be a bit late because apparently sperms need a good few hours in the reproductive tract to get ready to fertilize an egg (it's called sperm capacitation - I think it takes 6 hours), so if you do it late tonight it might be too late for the sperm to catch the eggy. But it can't hurt to give it one more go just in case, if you're up to it.

Thanks that's pretty clear actually! So basically, the egg is released, theo egg survives up to 24 hours but the sperm will take a while to reach it so by the time I DTD this evening, chances are the egg will be gone and even if it hasn't, it will be by the time the sperm travels? 

Had an early start this morning so didn't have time to get stuck in before work lol but did it last night and the night before last so fingers crossed!


----------



## Zeri

minime2009 said:


> Zeri said:
> 
> 
> Ovulation is what makes the temp rise, as far as I understand, because the egg releases progesterone, which is responsible for rising body temps after O. So once the temp rises it's likely that ovulation has already occurred. Tonight might be a bit late because apparently sperms need a good few hours in the reproductive tract to get ready to fertilize an egg (it's called sperm capacitation - I think it takes 6 hours), so if you do it late tonight it might be too late for the sperm to catch the eggy. But it can't hurt to give it one more go just in case, if you're up to it.
> 
> Thanks that's pretty clear actually! So basically, the egg is released, theo egg survives up to 24 hours but the sperm will take a while to reach it so by the time I DTD this evening, chances are the egg will be gone and even if it hasn't, it will be by the time the sperm travels?Click to expand...

Yes, that's how it works as far as I've read. That's why they say it's best to have sperm waiting for the eggy instead of rushing to catch the eggy and missing it. So if you dtd last night and had the temp rise this morning, the sperm would've been waiting up there for the egg this morning. Sounds like perfect timing to me!


----------



## minime2009

Zeri said:


> minime2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zeri said:
> 
> 
> Ovulation is what makes the temp rise, as far as I understand, because the egg releases progesterone, which is responsible for rising body temps after O. So once the temp rises it's likely that ovulation has already occurred. Tonight might be a bit late because apparently sperms need a good few hours in the reproductive tract to get ready to fertilize an egg (it's called sperm capacitation - I think it takes 6 hours), so if you do it late tonight it might be too late for the sperm to catch the eggy. But it can't hurt to give it one more go just in case, if you're up to it.
> 
> Thanks that's pretty clear actually! So basically, the egg is released, theo egg survives up to 24 hours but the sperm will take a while to reach it so by the time I DTD this evening, chances are the egg will be gone and even if it hasn't, it will be by the time the sperm travels?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, that's how it works as far as I've read. That's why they say it's best to have sperm waiting for the eggy instead of rushing to catch the eggy and missing it. So if you dtd last night and had the temp rise this morning, the sperm would've been waiting up there for the egg this morning. Sounds like perfect timing to me!Click to expand...

Fingers crossed!!:hugs:


----------

